

Cloud Startup Values are Getting Insane - logicalstack
http://cloud.gigaom.com/2010/09/24/cloud-startup-values-are-getting-insane/

======
petervandijck
"Writes to the service have been disabled, we will be bringing everything back
online ASAP"?

